# 742lb bear



## lum4life

Take a look at the bear my wife killed Dec 23rd in Washington, NC 742lbs.  After the shots the real fun began.  5 hrs later we finally had him out of the woods and onto a trailer to take and get him weighed.  Another 5 hrs later we had him cleaned quartered and ready for the processor.  Thanks to Justin King and his jam up bear dogs.  Justin is the real deal and his hounds are amazing.  5th biggest bear ever killed in NC and the biggest ever killed by a woman in NC.  Looking forward to another trip next year.


----------



## wildcats

congrats on a monster


----------



## olcowman

Man I feel for ya'll... I've had to drag some that weighed less than half that and thought I was going to die! Congrats to your wife... that's a real bear there. Are you mounting it? Rug?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, what a whopper of a bear!  Thx for posting.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Wow......Thanks for sharing......


----------



## lum4life

Don't know if we'll do a full or half body mount. We don't have a wall big enough for a rug.


----------



## T.P.

Very nice!! Love those lever-guns too. What caliber is it?


----------



## RNC

CONGRATS 2 the lady ! 

That is one HUGE bear


----------



## lum4life

.35 cal. She was using the leverlution ammo.


----------



## blackbear

Congratulations!What a monster


----------



## gobbleinwoods

My back hurts just thinking about getting that brute out of the woods.   Congratulations to the huntress.


----------



## slip

Wow!! congrats to your wife on a monster bear.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Congrats to your wife. That is a monster!


----------



## bullsprig1100

Man, what a bear. When Justin called me and told me of this bear, I was amazed. Been bear hunting for a while now, and thats the largest I have seen. Congrats on the monster!!! Justin trains my hounds on bear when we are not allowed to run in Georgia. He is a jam up guy, and really knows his bears!


----------



## John I. Shore

Now that's a bear.  Congrats, that should make a real nice rug.

John I.


----------



## buckeroo

Good lawd that thing is nice! He had been playing in the mud it looks like. What rifle is that used to take him down?


----------



## lum4life

Model 336 35 cal. rifle using LEVERevolution bullets.


----------



## red tail

what a monster!!!!!!!!!!

congrats for sure!!!

how did you get that thin g out of the woods?


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

monster bear.congrads to you and your wife.What did he have in his belly?a hundred pounds of acorns maybe?


----------



## cuda67bnl

Running shot? At bay?
Great bear!


----------



## lum4life

Bayed up.  Crawled within 15ft of it because it was so thick were he was at.


----------



## hunter44a

lum4life said:


> Bayed up. Crawled within 15ft of it because it was so thick were he was at.


 thats a brave woman you got there!


----------



## JohnK

I thought a 500 bear was huge, that's unreal. Congratulations


----------



## brandonsc

congrats on a beast do you have any more pics of it?


----------



## bigelow

is that a world record


----------



## bullsprig1100

Nope, I believe the 880 pounder taken in 1999 or 1998 was the World Record....


----------



## Resica

bigelow said:


> is that a world record


They record bears by their skull size for the books, not their weight. Weight can fluctuate, but the skull size only grows.



bullsprig1100 said:


> Nope, I believe the 880 pounder taken in 1999 or 1998 was the World Record....


There have been several shot up here over 800lbs. Haven't heard skull measurement yet. They shot 1 up here that was 879lbs. last year, I believe.


----------



## Resica

We have 1000 lbers running around, noboby has shot one yet, but they are here.


----------



## Razor Blade

An awesome bear. congrats to the lady.  Scott


----------



## bigelow

Resica said:


> We have 1000 lbers running around, noboby has shot one yet, but they are here.



i used to live up there i heard they had some biguns near bald eagle st pk


----------



## Resica

bigelow said:


> i used to live up there i heard they had some biguns near bald eagle st pk



My camp is close to B.E.(15 mins). They're bigger in the Poconos.


----------



## bigelow

havent been up there in a few yrs my wifes family reunion is there every year


----------



## BPowell92

Huge bear!


----------



## aragorn1

Congrats!!!!


----------



## jbrooker

thats a sure enough good one


----------



## Jasper

Dang! What a monster! Thrill off a lifetime I'm sure. Congrats to your wife.


----------



## mcallum3

What a monster.
you say you are Looking forward to another trip next year,
wouldn't it be amazing if you were to top that one?


----------



## lum4life

Dont know if we can top that one, but I would love to put a big one down myself.


----------



## IRATEPIRATE

Congrats on the huge bear!  I am a member of the Goose Creek Hunting Club in Washington NC, and one of my fellow members said he saw the bear killed in our club!  If its true, I didn't know we had that large of bears around.  The place where it was killed was supposedly on a logging company lease beside a small white church.  Can you confirm his story?

Again congrats to your wife on a bear of a lifetime.


----------



## Mac

congrats a huge bear


----------



## ALPHAMAX

wow ,that's a monster bearzilla


----------



## lum4life

Still waiting on this big boy to get back from the taxidermist.  It's making some great burgers and chili in the mean time.


----------



## NoShowBeagles

More bears killed with a 30-30 or .35 than just about anything lol dont need them elephant guns. just tears up your shoulder before it tears up the bear lol


----------



## olhippie

Now THAT"S a bear! It's bigger than many a decent grizzly!


----------



## The mtn man

NoShowBeagles said:


> More bears killed with a 30-30 or .35 than just about anything lol dont need them elephant guns. just tears up your shoulder before it tears up the bear lol



yep I use still use my old model 94 30/30


----------



## Hunter1357

That bear is so big its scary! congrats!


----------



## lum4life

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=796401


----------



## Marlin_444

Nice Bear!


----------



## Appalachian Austin

did dnr weigh it what did they say


----------



## lum4life

We couldn't get a DNR officer out there, because it was 2 days before Christmas and nobody would come out.  We carried the bear to a local scrap yard where they weighed the bear on certified scales.


----------



## lum4life

Finally got my wife's bear back. Its been awhile, but we got it done and done right. Thanks to Eddie and Judy Wilson at Wilson's Taxidermy in Langley, SC.  742lbs & 21 7/16 B&C


----------



## dbean43

Sweet dude!!!


----------



## model88_308

Very nice! Congrats to the wife as well.


----------



## The mtn man

Awesome!!!!


----------



## 95g atl

Wow..... Was this a GA bear?
Or out west?


----------



## lum4life

North Carolina on the coast.


----------



## willie1971

who knew world record bear are in NC?  along the coast?  they harvest a lot of bigguns annually.


----------



## Bam Bam

Ole 35 rem is hard to Beat! My First Hunting Rifle, 1965 JM Marlin 336 35 rem! Bought her used and still have her Today!!! Congrats to Your Wife on a Nice Trophy/Bear/Record!!!


----------



## lum4life

Not a world record or even a state record.  They have some monsters on the coast of NC.  Did make B&C though!


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*Congrats*

That is a once in two lifetimes Black Bear.


----------

